# Champions League



## DriverA (Apr 12, 2018)

As a LFC fan, I enjoyed the champions league this week.

Over the two legs we deserved to progress to the next round.  
We played some good attacking football and also showed we can soak up pressure now too. Big Virgil Van ****'s presence in our defence cannot be underestimated. He was expensive for a defender, but his arrival has had a significant impact on all the other defenders...which we was desperate for. Looks to have been a very, very good buy.

Was hoping Real Madrid got knocked out but that moaning shite Ronaldo's last kick penalty scuppered that hope.

To be honest, watching the Juve/Real game 2, I certainly think the Reds can give them a game, I think our fast paced attacking style will cause madrid problems....Its just I also think Ronaldo will cause our defence problems too! Will make for an interesting game if we draw them. Im sure they are not relishing coming to Anfield. I dont think any team in Europe wants to face us ATM.

So its Liverpool, Real, Bayern and Roma in the semi's .... whos your money on?


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Cant see past Real tbh, especially as their wont be winning the league.


----------



## DriverA (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah, given their CL experience and having Ronaldo Upton, they are most definitely favourites.

However, after the draw today, I've got a sneaky feeling that it could be a Bayern Munich v Liverpool final!

Strange thing is I think we have a better chance against Real than Bayern. Madrid at a more open style which I feel would suit our game better.
But before all that we must not underestimate Roma, especially seeing what they did to Barca!
The fact our best player will be up against the club we bought him from will add an extra backstory to the game, just a bit dissapointed the second leg was not at home. Champions league nights at a field are special, especially second leg ties. We will have to make sure we were as good as we were against Man City in the first game, and not as defensive as we were in the second.

All in all, both ties should be exciting and can't wait to see who both play out.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

A lot depends on how well you smash up their coach before the game though....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> A lot depends on how well you smash up their coach before the game though....


 :lol: :lol:

From a Utd fan watching from the sidelines.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't mention Champions League, I'm a Celtic fan. Glad Van Dijk is doing a good job for you. First game at Celtic you could tell he was class and would be moving on to the Premier League. Good luck against Roma


----------



## DriverA (Apr 12, 2018)

Shug750S said:


> A lot depends on how well you smash up their coach before the game though....


Lol, some of the fans went a bit too far there! A number of Liverpool players have said how much it motivated them when they arrived on the team bus, im sure it had an affect on city players too.


----------



## DriverA (Apr 12, 2018)

black9146 said:


> Don't mention Champions League, I'm a Celtic fan. Glad Van Dijk is doing a good job for you. First game at Celtic you could tell he was class and would be moving on to the Premier League. Good luck against Roma


He was alot of money but hes exactly what we needed, not just for his personal ability, but the effect he has had on both the goalkeeper and the other defenders.
First game for us he looked class also


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dembelle was going to be the next big money transfer after his performances last season. But he's not performed this season although in the last few games he has started to get some form back. Had a good game against Rangers yesterday though.


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

black9146 said:


> Dembelle was going to be the next big money transfer after his performances last season. But he's not performed this season although in the last few games he has started to get some form back. Had a good game against Rangers yesterday though.


Don't know what to make of him really. Tottenham nearly got him before he went to Celtic thought he would have been good for us


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

To be honest he's a bit hot and cold. When he's good he's very good but when he's bad well OMG. Bit injury prone as well. Had a good season last year so really needs another good season next year. Ntcham has been excellent this season as well as Edouard. Will have to be on our toes next season as Stevie G is in town to turn around Rangers :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think R's have taken a big gamble with Stevie G as a novice manager.

Not sure who would want that job as Celtic are miles ahead at the moment.

(As the song goes: "Have you ever seen Gerard win the premier league?")


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Will be a shock to Gerrard on first day of training when he realises that he's the best player there. Hope he's still got his boots :x


----------

